# An easy swarm catch



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Here's a short video of an easy swarm catch. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLqTZcJ9Qqk


----------



## BillyH (Apr 19, 2010)

WOW that the way that I would like to catch a swarm. Thank you for your video on catch an easy swarm. :lookout:


----------



## BigDru (Aug 4, 2009)

Doesn't get any easier then that.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I wish they were all that easy!!

Thanks for sharing the video, good job.

G3


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

sweet!!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

That looks like a dream I had :lpf:


----------



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow..on a teeter tooter..how convenient. A good boost for the old beekeeper ego!!


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

Too easy berk, even for me .:applause:


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

And to think...I didn't know bees liked to teeter-toter! 
Thanks for sharing...don't we all wish every swarm call was that easy to contend with?


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

kathygibson said:


> Wow..on a teeter tooter..how convenient. A good boost for the old beekeeper ego!!


This video was really neat -- I have to tell you that I never heard of a teeter tooter/toter before your post. I know it as a see-saw....


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

honeyman46408 said:


> That looks like a dream I had :lpf:


only thing was you where on the outher end of the teter toter going WWwweeeeeeee :lpf:


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your video Berkshire.
Have not heard Teeter Totter for many years, you brought a smile to my face.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I thought having them lowered to me (they clustered on a Sky Jack) was easy. A seesaw takes the cake. The only thing easier would be if they landed in a swarm trap.


----------

